# Starting a zine



## outskirts (Feb 7, 2012)

My cousin and I have finally gotten around to starting our zine that we've been talking about
doing for a while now.
It's a compzine featuring a bunch of different writers who will be contributing to it.
We're calling it FREE, and that's exactly what it will be, free. We will not be charging
money for it and nothing will ever be censored in it.
It's gonna be a mix of short stories, poetry, various articles, recipes, DIY info, etc.
And anything we can think of that's free... well it will make it in there whether serious or
a joke.
It's gonna be 5 1/2 by 8 1/2 and we are printing up 500 for our first issue. The printing will
be funded through the sale of scrap metal. And all contributing writers will receive a small
stack of them to trade in the zine community or give as gifts, not sure how many yet they
will get, maybe 5 or 10, depends on distribution logistics. Instead of mailing we will be relying
on having them on the shelves and counters of some bookstores and coffeehouses in
South Jersey & Philly.
If you live in or passing through the area keep your eye out for it. It will be out in March.
If you are interested, would like to know where to find a copy, or want to submit something
[email protected]


----------



## outskirts (Feb 7, 2012)

My cousin, TommyRx on here is my partner in crime on this one.
He's new to this site, but I think he'll like it.


----------



## outskirts (Mar 2, 2012)

If you're in or passing through Philly, check out Wooden Shoe Books on South Street, for a free copy of our zine "FREE"
Unfortunately printing is not free, so we were not able to produce as many as we'd had liked to. I dropped off a stack of 
them today, get them while they last!


----------



## outskirts (Mar 3, 2012)

OK folks, we made it so you can read FREE online... enjoy
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.382881315074802.104904.374892755873658&type=1


----------



## 40 Hands (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey do you mind if we print this off an distro. it in the midwest? It would of course remain free as the rent we dont pay garunteed. And also you got space for a rouge writer? Im looking for zines to send articles to. Im cooking one up on the NATO 5 right now. Itll include contact info on how to write them to show support. I wanna get as much support for those guys as possible. From Coast to Coast, and everywhere in between.


----------



## kennacoconut (Jun 15, 2012)

I live in the midwest and I would love to see them distributed here too!!


----------

